

All programmers owe him a moment of silence. Dennis Ritchie 1941 — 2011 - mehlah
https://github.com/mehlah/silence

======
tzs
Agree on the sentiment, but I'm curious about the medium. Why Github, rather
than something like Posterous or Pastebin?

~~~
mehlah
It's not that much the point here. Posterous is not the daily-first-class tool
for a programmer these days. It could be Pastebin but I didn't ask myself
about it... I Just took what was opened in front of me and made a commit for
dmr

